
I am looking for a job. Any startups out there with open positions? - hiroaki

======
kyro
Please provide information regarding your location, skills, etc.

I'm looking, I'm just not sure if you're what I'm looking for.

------
juwo
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=12718>

------
mhidalgo
Same here... please provide some info on what your looking for and your skills

